# 3rd Gen 4Runner HeatShield windshield sunscreen



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

FS: 3rd Generation Toyota 4Runner HeatShield windshield sunscreen. $10 local pick up preferred (between Baltimore and Washington), may consider shipping.


----------

